# VW CC Oil Capacity



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

OK, I asked this question by mistake on GTI forum. Well...
I changed my oil today. I put Mobil 1 0W40.
Now, I put 4.7qt and oil barely reaches midway between MIN and MAX on a dipstick.
In manual it says approx 4.4qt. 
So now I am confused what is happening.
Is it possible that VW made mistake in manual?
Anyone has experience with this?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Sure your level ground? 

Did you warm up the car after changing the oil and let it circulate then cool off and check again? 

Maybe the spec means midway on the dip stick? I do find it burns a little oil every 2k.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Off course I turned on car.
Then I drove some 30 miles, came home and parked where I always check oil. 
Now, I recently purchased car. This is my first oil change on this car. When I perked I checked oil after like 2hrs. So it is confusing, bcs since I bought car, oil was always to the MAX, that is how they filled it in dealership.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

I like to keep it inbetween nim and max. Underfill is better then overfill.mine took yesterday 4.5qt and it sits exh in the middle.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

When I change my oil & filter in my CC, 4.6 quarts always fills it to almost the upper line on the dipstick. Are you reading the dipstick correctly?


----------

